# V9: “show round trip energy” in navigate?



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

version 39.4 here.

It seems the ”show round trip energy” in navigate is missing.

Can anyone confirm? Am I just looking in the wrong place?

Thx

-jeff


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JeffcM3 said:


> version 39.4 here.
> 
> It seems the "show round trip energy" in navigate is missing.
> 
> ...


Can you share a screenshot of what you see when you tap the settings cog on the navigation screen?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I believe that there is a settings in map option to show it. Hit the display at the lower left edge of map for buttons to appear and then hit the gear icon.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

IIRC you have to expand the whole trip to see the charge level estimate. It looks like by default they only show you the next turn or two in nav, thus hiding the estimate (going and coming). Seems like if you expand the trip/route the map zooms out to show you the whole thing as well.
I think v8 was the same way.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

Also, the setting for Nav are with the rest of the car settings instead of on the nav screen.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok. I found the "nav roundtrip energy estimate"... I'm not even going to try to explain this in text.. Here's a video which should be self explanatory ...






B^)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JeffcM3 said:


> Ok. I found the "nav roundtrip energy estimate"... I'm not even going to try to explain this in text.. Here's a video which should be self explanatory ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works that way for me also in 36.2. I recall the first time I saw a round trip estimate, it showed right away. I'm not sure if it's a distance (number of steps in the directions) thing or if something changed over time.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah. Screen real estate. Something has to get hidden. 

If the small media player is up , and there is any more than a couple nav steps, then the round-trip energy is hidden. 

Not a huge deal, i just didnt think to scroll.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Mine shows NO battery info at destination at all.....will have to play with it more to see if it is hidden like you showed.


----------

